# Hindi pa



## Inglip

Yesterday I was at a friends house, and she asked me if I had called another friend yet. I was going to reply, 'Not yet' but I wasn't sure how.

I thought - Hindi pa.

But I began to doubt it. My book explains that hindi doesn't literally mean no, not, havn't etc. It just makes a sentence negative.

As my understanding in English is, Yet is a positive sentence. - I am yet to call our friend to invite her. 

Pa is explained again as not meaning literally 'yet' it just shows that the action hasn't yet taken place, but the intention is there. 

So by adding Hindi to the front, I am turning that into negative, and saying 'I have no intention of calling her.'

So, how do I say 'Not yet'? 'Hindi pa' is ok?


----------



## niernier

Yes, you are correct on that.  Hindi pa means 'not yet'.


----------



## Inglip

Ok good. So I was looking into it too much. I just have just replied in tagalog then, and not English


----------



## mataripis

Not yet.= Hindi pa (Correct!)


----------

